# medical fume hood



## Finmad (Dec 30, 2021)

I have been offered a pharmacy fume hood for free, will it work for moving my operation inside? I am a hobbyist refining silver with Nitric Acid, a couple of kilo a month. right now, I do the silver outside and off gas the NO2 completely before precipitating the silver our of solution using copper bars. The issue I am havng is the size of this thing, 500lbs+ and it will take up a ton of room.


----------



## Martijn (Dec 31, 2021)

That is a beauty! Go for it!
Compared to what youre doing now you will have the same amount of NOx released into the open air, but you can work inside. 
Scrubbing the gas would be the more responsible choice.


----------



## eaglekeeper (Jan 1, 2022)

Depending on what material the extraction fan motor is made of, you may want to have a spare motor on hand. If you ever decide to use HCL in the future, that stainless will not hold up very well. Aside from that I’m jealous.

I'm sure you wouldn't have any problems selling it locally if you can't use.... Free money.


----------



## BLACKESTFOOT (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm jealous!! I'd take that thing so fast!


----------



## Elemental (Jan 1, 2022)

You could look at painting the inside with acid resistant paint to prevent HCl from corroding it. I would jump on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## eaglekeeper (Jan 1, 2022)

Depending on where you are in Florida, I would say grab it. If you can't use it, put it on Craigslist or Facebook Market Place. See if there's a similar one on eBay to get an idea of what they go for used. Then post it as "make an offer", anyone that knows what they cost would probably make a reasonable offer...Maybe.

But if it becomes too much of a pain and wanna donate it.... I would be more than happy to take one for the team and take off your hands. I wouldn't even charge to come pick it up...


----------



## BLACKESTFOOT (Jan 1, 2022)

Florida? Let's go. I'm in the Tampa area. Free pick up offer over here!
Lol. I hope it works out for you. But if not
I've got you.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 1, 2022)

Inside where? An out building or inside your house or attached garage?

Out building not attached to your house, yes, a great hood.


----------

